# Fisher plow



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have the first series Fisher plow which I have recently bought and it is driving me crazy. I have checked the plow which 100% works off of a car battery. The truck sends out the correct hot wires from the controller. Once hooked up to the truck when the pump is plugged in it no longer sends any signal from the controller. Does anyone know what I should test?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the solenoid clicking?
Is the wiring properly grounded?


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Is the solenoid clicking?
> Is the wiring properly grounded?


 Yes the solenoid clicks. With the plow on when I use the controller the pump on the plow runs but it will not move because no power comes out of the controller plug end. So if I disconnect the battery from the plow and move the controller then the controller plug end sends all the correct information


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What is 1st series?

The more info/details the more we can help


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> What is 1st series?
> 
> The more info/details the more we can help


Yes, 1st series. Plow fully runs off of just a battery with a lead I made with so I can run the plow solenoids in the correct sequence. Power comes out of the truck until the trucks battery plug is attached. Then the pump runs but no power from the controller is sent out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good god man.....

The 1st series was total hydraulic.

Is it a mm1?


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Good god man.....
> 
> The 1st series was total hydraulic.
> 
> Is it a mm1?





1olddogtwo said:


> Good god man.....
> 
> The 1st series was total hydraulic.
> 
> Is it a mm1?


 Just says minute mount sytem. Turned my headlights on and hitting the controller just turned on my lights. Truck still sends power and with a spare car battery trying to run the pump it does nothing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Double check all the grounds including the selnoid.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Double check all the grounds including the selnoid.


I took the solenoid out of the truck and wire brushed it. Even tried to have the truck plugged to the plow without the power plug and running the plow pump off of a car battery and using the controller inside the truck and I didn't work. Absolutely puzzled


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So this is a relay system, not a module? If you have no power coming from the controller, you need a test light, start with check for power input, then output, also check the small ground wire that goes from the solenoid to the negative side of the battery. Is this a new install, or an existing plow. It sounds to me like you are dropping a ground, or the power source to the controller is weak under even a small load. Sometimes I will rig up a headlamp to check for a small load as a test light draws almost nothing.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> So this is a relay system, not a module? If you have no power coming from the controller, you need a test light, start with check for power input, then output, also check the small ground wire that goes from the solenoid to the negative side of the battery. Is this a new install, or an existing plow. It sounds to me like you are dropping a ground, or the power source to the controller is weak under even a small load. Sometimes I will rig up a headlamp to check for a small load as a test light draws almost nothing.


Yes it would be a relay system. I get power from my controller. Which I tested and it does what it should. Then tested all wires from that to the plow and they all put out power. But when the truck battery plug is hooked up to the truck it does in fact power the pump but I then lose power from the controller, also it is an existing plow. And the controller itself is wired directly to the battery. The plow worked for me a month ago and the next day it did not. So I flushed the entire system as it would not lift but only turn right. And it still has not worked.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you loose power from the controller, does the solenoid still operate? When you loose the power, you have to get in there at the controller pug, with it plugged in see if there is power coming out at the correct wires per function needed. Most of the problems are at the 9 pin connection at the grill, these get old and have bad connections.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> When you loose power from the controller, does the solenoid still operate? When you loose the power, you have to get in there at the controller pug, with it plugged in see if there is power coming out at the correct wires per function needed. Most of the problems are at the 9 pin connection at the grill, these get old and have bad connections.


Yes when there is no power at the 9 pin the solenoid still runs the pump. And the 9 pin has been completely replaced with a better more reliable setup. When the power plug is not attached power comes from the controller. Once power is introduced to the plow pump even with a separate car battery power from the controller is lost. Something interesting is when I turned my headlights on my right blinker does not work and is always light up on the dash. Also at one point with the lights on when I touched the controller the solenoid under the hood would remain on until I turned the lights off. After that I took off the solenoid and cleaned it. What happened then was with the lights on they did not come on, but when I touched the controller they then light up. The lights on the plow itself are garbage. Could that be part of the problem? I even attempted to run the plow without power to the plow lights.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To put this in a nutshell. Sounds like you have some hacked/crossed wires. If it was me, I would just get a new truck side control harness and a new plow side harness. Not that much money.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try a set of jumper cables instead of the main 2 plug. See what that does.
Where are you checking for power out of the controller?


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Try a set of jumper cables instead of the main 2 plug. See what that does.
> Where are you checking for power out of the controller?


Basically what I did. But instead of jumpers I used a completely separate car battery to run the pump, my buddy would power the pump when I hit the controller


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well that will work the pump, but it's not telling you anything about your truck. Try running the negative jumper cable from your truck battery to the plow motor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait, I need pics of this monstrosity.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Herk518 said:


> Basically what I did. But instead of jumpers I used a completely separate car battery to run the pump, my buddy would power the pump when I hit the controller


But your not keeping it contained to your truck, plus a car battery is only 12v not where it needs to be voltage wise.
Are you testing lighting at the coils....you never said


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Randall and Diesel. You guys have patience of Saints. This is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> But your not keeping it contained to your truck, plus a car battery is only 12v not where it needs to be voltage wise.
> Are you testing lighting at the coils....you never said


Testing lighting at the coils, yes. Tested everything possible it seems. Even ran through the wiring diagram and found the Iran's and black wire that runs to the motor relay was not also grounded to the battery. So I grounded that to the battery and it burnt the wire out. But power does in fact go to the relay and the wires are not bare anywhere because no power runs out of the orange and black. So all the wiring is exactly as the diagram shows. But when hooked to the truck no power comes from the controller. And I see some guy says "it's like pulling teeth" if he was working on this where everything seems to be correct he would feel the frustration I feel.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Wait, I need pics of this monstrosity.


Need a picture of what ? How the plow operates off just a car battery?


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> So this is a relay system, not a module? If you have no power coming from the controller, you need a test light, start with check for power input, then output, also check the small ground wire that goes from the solenoid to the negative side of the battery. Is this a new install, or an existing plow. It sounds to me like you are dropping a ground, or the power source to the controller is weak under even a small load. Sometimes I will rig up a headlamp to check for a small load as a test light draws almost nothing.


So I noticed the wire from the selonoid to the battery was not attached, it was grounded to the frame, when I did ground it to the negative terminal it melted out that wire to the selonoid like crazy.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Try a set of jumper cables instead of the main 2 plug. See what that does.
> Where are you checking for power out of the controller?


Just tried the jumper cable from the trucks battery and it did not solve any problems. The pump motor did seem to run much much weaker than using the car battery on its own. And I tested the controller at that point at the 9pin. I have ran a power into the controller itself and grounded it and checked the remaining 4 pins and it works. The 9 pin itself will put out power but it is lost once power is sent to the plow. Also with my headlights on my right blinker light stays light up (not flashing and not useable) not sure if that helps


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Please do not take this the wrong way, it may be time to take it to a dealer before you do some real damage to the trucks electrical system. This is a real basic wiring set up. Sounds like something may be wired backwards. We no guys don't want to spend the money, but sometimes it is un avoidable.


----------



## Herk518 (Dec 29, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Please do not take this the wrong way, it may be time to take it to a dealer before you do some real damage to the trucks electrical system. This is a real basic wiring set up. Sounds like something may be wired backwards. We no guys don't want to spend the money, but sometimes it is un avoidable.


No I absolutely appreciate you trying to help me out. I know it is basic and that's what drives me crazy. I was able to make my own controller and run the plow off of a car battery on its own and do every correct action. Just absolutely baffled as to what could be going wrong inside the truck.


----------

